# AGW w-2 bottle  how old? how much?



## concreteblue (Jul 21, 2010)

[align=left]Hello - I recently found this bottle underneath a house I was working on. It has a molded logo on the bottom:
 "A.G.W."
 and beneath that:
 "W-2"
 From some superficial research on the net, i believe it is 1880-1920 vintage due to it's 3 piece mold marks and tooled finish top. It has air bubblesand one crack as shown in pic.
 how old is this and what might i sell it for?
 thanks in advance
 matt
[/align]


----------



## epackage (Jul 21, 2010)

your pic.... 

 A.G.W.................in some cases, American Glass Works, Pittsburgh, PA (1866-1905). This company, which was officially known as "American Glass Works, Limited" after 1880, MAY have produced some glass marked "A.G.W." during the time period of 1866-1880, although I am not aware of any definitive proof that they did. American Glass Works reportedly manufactured mostly window glass prior to 1880. After 1880, the mark was most frequently "A.G.W.L.", although various bottles that date after 1880 (such as certain hutchinson sodas, and aqua coffin or "shoofly" flasks) do carry "A.G.W."(no L) so I tend to believe that both mark variants were used, at times, during the 1880-1905 period. (See next two entries). 
 A.G.W.................American Glass Works, Richmond, VA (1908-1925) and Paden City, WV (1918-c.1935). Bottles (especially crown-closure soda bottles) of the teens and 1920s from the VA and surrounding area with "A.G.W." marked on the base are virtually certain to be products of this company (not to be confused with the earlier American Glass Works of Pittsburgh, an unrelated company). Machine-made bottles date after 1916 (Toulouse 1971:23). The Richmond plant burned in 1925 and was not rebuilt. This company also reportedly used an "A in a circle" mark on some bottles. In any case, that mark was primarily used by the Armstrong Cork Company from 1938 to 1969.


----------



## epackage (Jul 21, 2010)

W-2 might be a mold mark....


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks around 1900, a nice old bottle but even without the damage it has little value to collectors due to lack of color or embossing.


----------

